# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  قانون مانو الهندي

## هيثم الفقى

توصف المدونات الهندية بأنها من الشرائع الجامدة التي بقيت على حالها منذ  صدورها ، فهي لم تفصل بين القانون والدين في مراحل تقدمها القانون .

 وقد تعددت المدونات الهندية حتى جاوزت المئات وأبرز هذه المدونات هو قانون  (مانو)  أما بقية المدونات فهي غامضة وغريبة الأسلوب لكثرة الكتب التي  ألفت في شرحها وتفسيرها بوصفه كتباً مقدسة عند الهنود .

 و(مانو)  Manou اسم كان يطلقه قدماء الهنود على الملوك السبعة المؤلهين الذين حكموا  العالم ، كما يطلق اسم ( فرعون ) على ملوك مصر القدماء إذ يعتقد الهنود  القدماء إن سبعة من الملوك المؤلهين كانوا قد حكموا العالم في الماضي وأن  الإله (براهما) كان قد أوحى إلى أول هؤلاء الملوك (مانو) بهذا القانون ، ثم  نقل الملك مانو أحكام
 هذا القانون إلى الكهنة الذين حفظوه وتناقلوه  جيلاً بعد جيل ، ثم دون في كتاب ضخم باللغة السنسكريتية وهي اللغة الهندية  القديمة .

 وقد ترجم هذا  القانون إلى عدة لغات أوروبية وعربية .

 ويتألف هذا  القانون من (2685) مادة صيغت بأسلوب شعري ، وهي تتصل بكل ما يتعلق بسلوك  الإنسان وحياته من الوجهة الدينية والمدنية ، وقد اختلف المؤرخون تاريخ وضع  هذا القانون ، ويمكن ارجاعه إلى القرن الثالث عشر قبل الميلاد .
  الطبقات في قانون مانو: لم يهدف قانون مانو إلى تحقيق المساواة فقد قسم  المجتمع إلى اربع طبقات: طبقة  البراهمه(الكهنه), طبقة المحاربين, طبقة  الزراع و التجار ، و طبقة العمال, و هناك افراد لا ينتمون إلى اي طبقه و هم  المنبوذين الذين يحرم ملامستهم او اقامة الصلاة معهم. و اختلفت الحقوق  بتدرج الطبقات فطبقة البراهمه لهم كافة الحقوق اما المحاربين فلهم بعض  الحقوق ال الطبقات المتبقيه فليس لها اي حق. هذا بالنسبه للحقوق العامه اما  الحقوق الخاصه فانه قانون مانو اعترف بتعدد الزوجات فالبراهمه لهم اربع  زوجات و المحاربين ثلاث و المزارعين و التجار اثنتين اما العمال فواحده.   
ومن أهم السمات العامة المميزة لقانون مانو على النحو  التالي : 

 1-تضمن كثيراً من القواعد التي تتعلق بحياة  الأفراد في المجتمع دون تفرقة بين ما كان منها متصلاً بالدين أو ما كان  متصلاً بالقانون أو الاقتصاد أو الأخلاق . 

 2-تميز هذا القانون  بطابع خرافي وأخذ بمبدأ المحاكمة بالمحنة التي إلزم القاضي باتباعها ، ومن  صور المحنة أن
 يأمر القاضي من يريد امتحانه بأن يمسك النار بيده أو  يغطس في الماء فالذي لا تحرقه النار أو يطفو فوق الماء يعد صادقاً . أو أن  يغلي في الزيت ممزوجاً بروث البقر وعلى المتهم أن يدس فيه ذراعه حتى المرفق  ، فإذا لم يصب جلده بحروق كان ذلك دليلاً على براءته ، أو يوضع ثعبان من  أخطر الثعابين سماً في سلة مقفلة ويوضع في السلة خاتم أو قطعة من النقود  وعلى المتهم أن يخرج هذه القطعة أو  ذلك الخاتم وعيناه معصوبتان ، فإذا لم  يعضه الثعبان فإنه يعد بريئاً . 

 3-نظم الأسرة وجعل الزواج  إجبارياً للجميع ، والرجل الأعزب يكون طريد الطبقات ،  وليس له في المجتمع  أية مكانة أو اعتبار إذ " بالنسل وحده يكمل الرجل " ، والاتجاه العام في   قانون "مانو" موجه ضد المرأة ، إذ جاء في هذا القانون بأنه لا يجوز لثلاثة  أشخاص أن يتملكوا : الزوجة والابن والرقيق . 

 4-نظم قانون (مانو)  بعض المسائل المالية والاقتصادية ، وأباح الربا ، وأجاز الملك أن يحدد  أسعار ووضع القواعد التي تنظم أمور البيع والشراء . 

 5-ونظم قانون  (مانو) المواريث ، وجعل التركة من نصيب الابن الأكبر ،أما أخوته وأخواته  فإنهم يعيشون تحت إمرة الأخ الكبر ، لأنه بمنزلة الأب ، وإذا مات المورث من  غير ذرية فيرثه الملك والبراهمة . 

 6-نص قانون (مانو) على أنواع  قاسية من أنواع العقاب مثل فقء العين ، وصب الرصاص  في الحلق ، وإحراق  الأحياء أو نشرهم بمنشار خشب ، أو قذفهم تحت أقدام الفيلة . 
 7-لم يعرف  قانون (مانو) مبدأ المساواة في العقوبة الذي يقضي بأن جميع الأفراد سواء  أمام القانون ، وإنما كانت العقوبة تختلف باختلاف الطبقات التي تنتمي إليها  كل من المتهم والمجني عليه .

  خصائص قانون مانو الهندي ومميزاته 
 1-  اختلاط القواعد القانونية بالقواعد الأخلاقية والدينية.
 2-اختلاط  الجزاء بعقوبات دنيوية وجزاءات دينية تصيب المذنب أثناء حياته وأخرى بعد  وفاته . ولايستطيع اتقّاءها الاّ اذا قدم كفّارات عن ذلك .
 3-إقرار  مبدأ اختلاف الطبقات وتقسيم المجتمع على أساس طبقي ونتج عن ذلك أثاء  قانونية هامّة.
 4- يأخذ القانون بمبدأ المحاكمة بالمحنة ويفسح مجالاً  كبيراً للقطع والقصاص .  

 هنا ينتهي حديثنا عن المشرّع الذي اتصفت  احكام قانونه وتشريعاته بالقسوة ألا وهو مانو 

 أرجو أن أكون قد  وفقت في تقديم شيء بسيط ومبسط عن المشّرع (( الدموي )) مانو الهندي

 أخيراً وليس آخراً حبيت أن أعطيكم هالطرفة من قانون مانو الهندي

  وطبقاً لشريعة "ما نو لا يلجأ الهنود إلى الطلاق .. على أن لديهم أسباباً  كثيرة تبرر الطلاق، وكل ما يحدث أن الزوج

 يحضر زوجة أخرى تحل محل  الزوجة الأولى، وتبقى الاثنتان معاً في المنزل! .. وللرجل أن يلجأ إلى هذه  الوسيلة إذا بقيت زوجته عاقراً مدة ثماني سنواتبعد إحدى عشرة سنه إذا لم  تنجب ذكوراً! .. وإذا خاطبت الزوجة زوجها بلهجة قاسية، فأنه يقاطعها مدة  عام، على أن يعولها خلاله، وإذا أنتهي العام وأظهرت بغضها وكراهيتها له،  فأنه يستولي على كل ما تملك ولا يترك لها إلا ما يكفي لطعامها وملبسها ..  ولا تقيم معه في منزل واحد

----------

